# How do I configure Norton's Antivirus Internet Worm to allow FtpGetFile in Excel VBA?



## cashonly (Dec 21, 2005)

When I use the Windows API FtpGetFile function from within Excel VBA, while having Norton's Internet Worm Protection on, the function call fails. If I turn off the Internet Worm Protection, it works fine.

I've tried to configure Norton's Internet Worm Protection so that it permit's Excel, but that doesn't work. How can I configure it so that I still have internet worm protection and still allow me to use the FtpGetFile function?


----------

